# Better samsung-840-pro-256gb or Samsung 840 Evo 250gb?



## FireFox (Mar 4, 2014)

So guys I am upgrading my 2 years old OCZ SSD and I would like to buy a Samsung,

Which one do you think could be better?
samsung-840-pro-256gb or Samsung 840 Evo 250gb?


----------



## RCoon (Mar 4, 2014)

EVO + Rapid Mode enabled
The Pro is a little overpriced for the advantages is brings.


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 4, 2014)

$215 vs $153 ... EVO is cheaper because it's less durable, but even EVO can't be worn out by heavy usage at home. These things matter only in server environments. There is also difference in write speed (also less important for home use).
I say go with EVO although PRO is better.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 4, 2014)

RCoon said:


> EVO + Rapid Mode enabled
> The Pro is a little overpriced for the advantages is brings.


Sorry about my ignorance, but what do you mean when you say rapid mode enabled?


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 4, 2014)

http://www.samsung.com/global/busin...wnloads/Samsung_SSD_Rapid_Mode_Whitepaper.pdf

TL;DR Rapid mode allows very fast writing speeds, assuming you don't fill up the buffer (~5gb?)


----------



## RCoon (Mar 4, 2014)

Fourstaff said:


> http://www.samsung.com/global/busin...wnloads/Samsung_SSD_Rapid_Mode_Whitepaper.pdf
> 
> TL;DR Rapid mode allows very fast writing speeds, assuming you don't fill up the buffer (~5gb?)


 
Uses up a little of the system RAM (25% or 1GB) as cache to allow for faster access. Great for small random read and write (around 1000mb/s), but doesn't have much of an effect on huge files.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 4, 2014)

BiggieShady said:


> $215 vs $153 ... EVO is cheaper because it's less durable, but even EVO can't be worn out by heavy usage at home. These things matter only in server environments. There is also difference in write speed (also less important for home use).
> I say go with EVO although PRO is better.


 Read here and tell me if you disagree: http://ssd.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Samsung-840-Pro-256GB-vs-Samsung-840-Evo-250GB/1408vs1594


----------



## RCoon (Mar 4, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> Read here and tell me if you disagree: http://ssd.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Samsung-840-Pro-256GB-vs-Samsung-840-Evo-250GB/1408vs1594


 
The speed on the 840 Pro is superior, and the reliability is slightly higher (but as said earlier, that reliability doesnt affect home users, mainly enterprise). The EVO is marginally slow, but to the average human being not benchmarking ATTO, you wouldn't notice a thing.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 4, 2014)

RCoon said:


> The speed on the 840 Pro is superior, and the reliability is slightly higher (but as said earlier, that reliability doesnt affect home users, mainly enterprise). The EVO is marginally slow, but to the average human being not benchmarking ATTO, you wouldn't notice a thing.


So I go for the EVO.
Right now I am at the pc's shop


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 4, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> Read here and tell me if you disagree: http://ssd.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Samsung-840-Pro-256GB-vs-Samsung-840-Evo-250GB/1408vs1594



It's fine comparison ... sequential reads is what matters the most ... for example while loading huge levels in games.

here you can read about durability after 600 TB data written : http://techreport.com/review/26058/the-ssd-endurance-experiment-data-retention-after-600tb



Knoxx29 said:


> So I go for the EVO.
> Right now I am at the pc's shop



Yes, it's the best buy


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 4, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> So I go for the EVO.
> Right now I am at the pc's shop



Yes you should go for EVO, its cheaper, newer, and to the average user, not different from Pro


----------



## Kaynar (Mar 4, 2014)

FYI the 840Pro SSDs have Rapid mode since Samsung "good guys" bothered to enable it with a firmware update. Other than that, the performance of 840Pro vs Evo is a mixed bag of very small variations that can only be seen on paper and benchmarks. Since the EVOs are cheaper, there is no reason to buy the 840Pro anymore.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 4, 2014)

Fourstaff said:


> Yes you should go for EVO, its cheaper, newer, and to the average user, not different from Pro


Got it for 120€


----------



## FireFox (Mar 4, 2014)

BiggieShady said:


> It's fine comparison ... sequential reads is what matters the most ... for example while loading huge levels in games.
> 
> here you can read about durability after 600 TB data written : http://techreport.com/review/26058/the-ssd-endurance-experiment-data-retention-after-600tb
> 
> ...


here it's


----------



## RCoon (Mar 4, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> here it's
> View attachment 55200 View attachment 55201


 
Nice Cataclysm collectors edition mouse mat you got there 
I have the D3 one.


----------



## Chetkigaming (Mar 4, 2014)

rapid mode is crap, dont use it. SSD is great for gaming, dont up loadscreen speeds much (wow/sc2) against  WD BLACK 500gb, but in game camera movements and overall feelings much more smoother and faster.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 4, 2014)

Chetkigaming said:


> rapid mode is crap, dont on it. SSD is great for gaming, dont up load speeds(wow/sc2) against  WD BLACK 500gb, but in game camera movements and overall feelings much more smoother and faster.


 
Dude. What. Your comments are becoming less and less reliable in terms of actual trustworthy information.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 4, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Nice Cataclysm collectors edition mouse mat you got there
> I have the D3 one.


----------



## Kaynar (Mar 4, 2014)

Chetkigaming said:


> rapid mode is crap, dont use it. SSD is great for gaming, dont up loadscreen speeds much (wow/sc2) against  WD BLACK 500gb, but in game camera movements and overall feelings much more smoother and faster.





Chetkigaming said:


> Rcoon are you retarded? i have this ssd and i play in blizz games like OP, do you know what exactly result of rapid mode?  Dont quote my posts please, your answers always subjective. In addition with rapid mode on, you can feel slightly ping at mouse movement. I tested it many times so its my opinion, i don't quote your posts if i have another.... i just say it.
> I am pretty shure OP create themes and want to hear different opinions, so don't f*ck me Rcoon.



200% lol and I'm not even gonna bother to oppose with constructive reply to the above bs.

EDIT: just gonna add that the benchmark performance of my 840 Pro went 10-20% up in general and more precisely went from 500MB/s to 1.1GB/s for normal read/writes, including even faster loads in game like WoW.

Also, 120Euro for a 250GB Evo? DAMN THATS CHEAP!


----------



## MartiniGM (Mar 4, 2014)

RCoon said:


> EVO + Rapid Mode enabled
> The Pro is a little overpriced for the advantages is brings.



Rapid mode do have some cons, though. It is purely a software solution and can be used with _one_ disk only. So it is not compatible with RAID.



Chetkigaming said:


> rapid mode is crap, dont use it. SSD is great for gaming, dont up loadscreen speeds much (wow/sc2) against  WD BLACK 500gb, but in game camera movements and overall feelings much more smoother and faster.



Do you know what Rapid mode is? It's a caching software and it allows quicker access to files who are already cached.  If you access large or uncached files you will not see any improvements in loading speed. Normal Windows use and benchmarking software can measure improved speed, but most games will not be affected since large and uncached files is accessed at "normal" speed.


----------



## MartiniGM (Mar 4, 2014)

Chetkigaming said:


> rapid mode is crap, dont use it. SSD is great for gaming, dont up loadscreen speeds much (wow/sc2) against  WD BLACK 500gb, but in game camera movements and overall feelings much more smoother and faster.



Do you know what Rapid mode is? It's a caching software and it allows quicker access to files who are already cached.  If you access large or uncached files you will not see any improvements in loading speed. Normal Windows use and benchmarking software can measure improved speed, but if you're playing games you will most likely not have any increase in speed.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 4, 2014)

Kaynar said:


> 200% lol and I'm not even gonna bother to oppose with constructive reply to the above bs.
> 
> EDIT: just gonna add that the benchmark performance of my 840 Pro went 10-20% up in general and more precisely went from 500MB/s to 1.1GB/s for normal read/writes, including even faster loads in game like WoW.
> 
> Also, 120Euro for a 250GB Evo? DAMN THATS CHEAP!


Here in Germany SSD are not that expensive


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 4, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> here it's
> View attachment 55200 View attachment 55201


That's right, share the happiness and cause jealousy


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Mar 4, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> Here in Germany SSD are not that expensive


 Good choice and good price.  I have the exact SSD for two months now and its just great - you'll definitely will not be disappointed.  Rapid Mode enabled of course . 

I picked mine up for $179, so about 130Euro?  SSD prices have dropped down significantly over the last year.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 4, 2014)

BiggieShady said:


> That's right, share the happiness and cause jealousy


----------



## Eroticus (Mar 4, 2014)

Chetkigaming said:


> rapid mode is crap, dont use it. SSD is great for gaming, dont up loadscreen speeds much (wow/sc2) against  WD BLACK 500gb, but in game camera movements and overall feelings much more smoother and faster.



Ye !!! fuck this rapid mode lmao ...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 4, 2014)

the Pro has a Higher Read Speed, the Evo doesnt, but is considerably less, They are both Great drives but Honestly You can go with the Evo and save.


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## FireFox (Mar 4, 2014)

Hilux SSRG said:


> Good choice and good price.  I have the exact SSD for two months now and its just great - you'll definitely will not be disappointed.  Rapid Mode enabled of course .
> 
> I picked mine up for $179, so about 130Euro?  SSD prices have dropped down significantly over the last year.


Exactly around 130/135€ it's a good deal


----------



## FireFox (Mar 4, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> the Pro has a Higher Read Speed, the Evo doesnt, but is considerably less, They are both Great drives but Honestly You can go with the Evo and save.


I didn't go for the EVO because i did want save but just because been honest the EVO it's a mix between the pro and the 840


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 4, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> I didn't go for the EVO because i did want save but just because been honest the EVO it's a mix between the pro and the 840



Ive only seen the pro and evo 840 series lol


----------



## FireFox (Mar 4, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ive only seen the pro and evo 840 series lol


Read here 
http://www.samsung.com/it/consumer/pc-peripherals-printer/ssd-card/840


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 4, 2014)

> Also, 120Euro for a 250GB Evo? DAMN THATS CHEAP!


It depends where you live.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 4, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> It depends where you live.


exactly


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 4, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> exactly



I spent 207 usd on a 256 pro. Reason i said it. Is why not lol. Ill be sticking evos in as the secondary raid drives too lol


----------



## TheBrainyOne (Mar 30, 2014)

EVO's sequential write speeds are better than Pro; as long as you stay within that 3 GB TurboWrite buffer. After that it plummets to ~250 MB/s.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 30, 2014)

TheBrainyOne said:


> EVO's sequential write speeds are better than Pro; as long as you stay within that 3 GB TurboWrite buffer. After that it plummets to ~250 MB/s.


I already own one and I can say its a
Amazing SSD and with rapid mode enable it's like a Ferrari...

P.s I will get two more and I will set it raid mode


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 30, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Dude. What. Your comments are becoming less and less reliable in terms of actual trustworthy information.


He never released trustworthy information from the start. Its always been BS. Yet he just keeps going, definition of a troll.


----------



## Chetkigaming (Mar 30, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> He never released trustworthy information from the start. Its always been BS. Yet he just keeps going, definition of a troll.


 I am a good guy, slightly fanatical in my attitude.


----------



## TheBrainyOne (Mar 31, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> I already own one and I can say its a
> Amazing SSD and with rapid mode enable it's like a Ferrari...
> 
> P.s I will get two more and I will set it raid mode


I have read some pretty bad things about EVOs in RAID 0.  Research well before you buy another one.


----------



## Kaynar (Mar 31, 2014)

I was pretty certain you can't use Rapid mode on more than 1 EVO/PRO ssd even if we are talking about RAID0, am I wrong?

The EVO drive is only good because of it Rapid mode performance, so not having that would be a bummer...


----------



## hojnikb (Apr 9, 2014)

FYI you can get crucial m500 for  ~88€, so it makes EVO at 120€ quite expensive and not that better. 
m500 is a way better buy, if you're on the market for ssd


----------



## Black.Raven (Apr 9, 2014)

Raid usually needs more time to access the files. and the access time is one of the profits of having a ssd


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Raid is for mission critical tasks, however if it can be utilized properly on ssds that be great too...


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 9, 2014)

I have used both.... The EVO in my personal life and the Pro at work. I can say they both perform very similarly the difference being the Pro has a little added performance and a few extra Gb's of storage (Per Model) 
However, the difference is so little that I chose the EVO in my personal life because the cost is a decent amount less.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 9, 2014)

20mmrain said:


> I have used both.... The EVO in my personal life and the Pro at work. I can say they both perform very similarly the difference being the Pro has a little added performance and a few extra Gb's of storage (Per Model)
> However, the difference is so little that I chose the EVO in my personal life because the cost is a decent amount less.


I just can say good things about the EVO, I haven't tested the PRO version but I was reading about the two versions and many users said the same thing ( there's not a big difference ) it's a good SSD it's what I was looking for and I don't regreat about it !!!!


----------



## Fizban (Apr 9, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> I spent 207 usd on a 256 pro. Reason i said it. Is why not lol. Ill be sticking evos in as the secondary raid drives too lol



That's a bit less than I spent on mine, bought a 256 GB Pro last June, think it was about $220. EVO's weren't released yet at the time or I might have went for the EVO instead of going for the Pro.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Fizban said:


> That's a bit less than I spent on mine, bought a 256 GB Pro last June, think it was about $220. EVO's weren't released yet at the time or I might have went for the EVO instead of going for the Pro.



Amazon/Newegg


----------



## Fizban (Apr 9, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Amazon/Newegg



Pretty sure mine was from a local Microcenter, was a few $ more than newegg, but I didn't feel like waiting for it to be shipped.


----------

